# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Чем опасен корвалол?

## Irina

*Чем опасен корвалол?*

Источник online812 

О чудесных свойствах этого лекарства известно всем. Оно и от горя спасает, и сердце лечит, и боли успокаивает, и бессонницу побеждает... Больше миллиарда рублей в год дорогие россияне тратят на корвалол, хотя лекарство это по-прежнему стоит копейки и по нынешним временам. Что же такого волшебного в этих стареньких каплях?

Два года назад в стране чуть не начались волнения среди пенсионеров. Причиной стало появление в аптеках некоторых городов извещений о том, что препараты корвалол и валокордин вскоре станут отпускать только по рецептам. Граждане стали скупать склянки с каплями впрок, недельные запасы смели за считанные часы и требовали еще, в аптеках появились огромные очереди...

Серьезные последствия удалось предотвратить только после того, как министр здравоохранения Татьяна Голикова, высшие чиновники Госнаркоконтроля, губернатор Санкт-Петербурга Валентина Матвиенко и спикер Госдумы Борис Грызлов заверили народ, что никаких таких изменений не будет, любимые лекарства по-прежнему останутся доступными без рецептов. Виновными сделали нерадивых медицинских чиновников.

А между прочим, с инициативой внести эти капли в список сильнодействующих лекарств, которые можно продавать только по специальному рецепту, выступила сама Федеральная служба по контролю за оборотом наркотиков. И постановление такое было. Поскольку в состав капель действительно входит средство, везде в мире признанное жестким наркотиком. Называется оно фенобарбитал или люминал.

*Возьми у брата*

Производить люминал в Германии начали в 1912 году. И вплоть до 50-х годов он оставался самым популярным седативным (успокоительным) средством в Европе, а возможно, и в мире. Им снимали спазмы у эпилептиков, его принимали при бессоннице, дамы успокаивали им нежные нервы. У препарата было множество противопоказаний, он мог накапливаться в организме, а самоубийцы полюбили люминал как надежный способ подвести итог неудавшейся жизни.

Возможно, поэтому немцы искали возможность уменьшить вред от люминала при сохранении его полезных свойств. И в 1934 году в довоенной Германии был создан валокордин - композиция из фенобарбитала, масла шишек хмеля и мяты и соединения брома с валериановой кислотой. Все эти компоненты обладали способностью успокаивать, расширять сосуды, снимать спазм, даровать сон...

После войны, в 50-е годы, производство валокордина восстановили в ГДР. Видимо, в тяжелые времена, когда миллионы людей еще отходили от стрессов военного времени, он пользовался большим успехом, что не прошло мимо внимания советских фармакологов. И в 1960-м году на Киевском фармацевтическом заводе им. Михайлы Ломоносова не мудрствуя лукаво стали выпускать аналог - всем известный корвалол. Правда, на самом заводе «Известиям» сообщили, что автором капель был их главный технолог. Возможно, это он исключил из рецепта братьев по соцлагерю масло шишек хмеля, чтобы не было похоже на уж совсем банальную кражу.

Завод им. Ломоносова, созданный в 1925 году, был одним из первых предприятий советской фарминдустрии. Известен он тем, что в 1937 году (какое дивное совпадение!) разработал промышленное получение валидола, а эвакуировавшись в 1941 году в Казань, наладил там производство мощного наркозного препарата хлорэтила и стрептоцида, который до эры антибиотиков применялся очень широко. И то, и другое в те годы было на вес золота. Нынче завод превратился в частное ОАО «Фармак», потеряв по дороге в капитализм славное имя первого русского химика. Владеет контрольным пакетом акций госпожа Филя Жебровская, как водится, бывший финансовый директор. Но корвалол здесь по-прежнему производят и даже называют «лицом нашего завода».

В самой же объединенной Германии валокордин пить перестали, там выпускают более современные лекарства. Так что теперь фирма «Кревель Мойзельбах ГмбХ» производит его исключительно для стран бывшего СССР и бывшего же соцлагеря.

*Слепила из того, что было
*
А сейчас раскрою вторую страшную тайну корвалола. Таинственное соединение брома с валериановой кислотой - по-научному этилбромизовалерианат - получают из такого сырья, про которое в приличном обществе не говорят. И, возможно, многие принципиальные граждане, узнав о нем, не стали бы капать привычное успокоительное в рюмку с водой. Потому что получают его из сивухи - из отходов спиртового производства.

Сивуха, или сивушные масла, - то, что придает неприятный вкус и запах плохому самогону и некачественной водке. Состоит из смеси высших спиртов - изоамилового, изобутилового и пропилового. Последний, кажется мне, так и просится на водочную этикетку. Полученное из этой адской смеси сырье для корвалола было недостаточно чистым, что служило причиной множества побочных эффектов. Поэтому в 90-х годах прошлого века в Институте нефтехимического синтеза им. Топчиева по заказу сверху удалось придумать простой и надежный способ получения высокоочищенного сырья для корвалола на основе газа изобутилена.

- Нашим методом заинтересовались на химзаводе в Перми, - рассказывала «Известиям» один из соавторов патента, главный научный сотрудник института Наталья Колесниченко. - Но перестройка постепенно превращалась в разруху, денег на промышленное освоение метода не дали. А теперь и многие из тех, кто его придумал, ушли в мир иной. Отчасти и потому, что оказались невостребованными в новой эпохе.

Так что бабушки по-прежнему успокаиваются любимым корвалолом на основе сивухи. Но и это еще не все.

*30 капель от страха*

А теперь самая удивительная тайна корвалола. Она заключается в том, что он ничего не лечит, как и множество популярных в России лекарств. Ну, то есть просто ничего - ни сердце, ни почечную колику, ни печень, ни бессонницу. Но зато успокаивает и тем самым снимает то, что раньше называли «ипохондрическим синдромом», а теперь предпочитают мудрено именовать «соматоформной вегетативной дисфункцией».

В переводе на общедоступный язык это означает: нарушения в работе каких-то органов (например, сердца, печени, почек, кишечника и т.п.) или систем (например, нервной), вызванные стрессом, депрессией, тревогой и т.п. То есть сердце болит не оттого, что в нем что-то не в порядке, а оттого, что страшно, одиноко, грустно и некому руку подать... И пить эти капли от настоящей болезни сердца, печени, почек или души так же бесполезно, как пить обычную воду. Но если и для успокоения пить их годами, эффект постепенно уменьшается, и капать в рюмку приходится все больше.

Знакомый врач-кардиолог рассказывал, что к нему на прием, бывает, приходят пациенты, которые без всякого результата выпивают по целому пузырьку корвалола зараз. А им на самом деле давно и серьезно надо лечить сердце совсем другими лекарствами. Но убедить в этом бывает непросто. Потому что у них уже сформирована наркотическая зависимость от любимого лекарства.
*
На крючке*

Если вы попытаетесь прихватить с собой в европейское турне пузырек с корвалолом, вас запросто могут обвинить во ввозе наркотического вещества. При длительном применении он не только ухудшает работу печени, почек и прочих важных органов, но и ослабляет память и даже приводит к депрессиям. Но если человек привык принимать 15-30 мл препарата в день, то при резкой отмене будет еще хуже. Возникают стойкая бессонница, тревога, галлюцинации, напоминающие «белую горячку».

Свои «прелести» и у этилбромизовалерианата. Он накапливается в организме и приводит к хроническому отравлению бромом. А оно вызывает заболевания органов дыхания, аллергию, нарушения в половой сфере, хронические боли и многое другое.

В России никто никогда не пытался провести настоящее исследование влияния корвалола на здоровье пожилых людей. Если кто-то отважится, думаю, точно обнаружит все эти системные эффекты. И еще обнаружит, что у многих пенсионеров нет другой возможности, кроме как лечить свои многочисленные болезни при помощи корвалола и ему подобных симптоматических лекарств. А это уже проблемы не только медицинские, но и социальные. Не случайно при одной лишь угрозе лишиться привычного успокоительного лекарства они готовы были идти на штурм аптек, и не только аптек.

За год граждане России потребляют более 70 млн пузырьков корвалола и примерно 9 млн - валокордина. Посчитать объемы сложно, поскольку пузырьки разные: от 15 до 50 мл. Но в среднем это примерно 40 железнодорожных цистерн по 60 тонн. И это симптом не только для врачей, но и для политиков, социальных работников: болезни, тревогу и душевное неблагополучие россияне не лечат, а закапывают.

----------


## Justin

больше пить не буду

----------


## Vera

А я не пью такие гадости..

----------

